# 10 ton Man truck used in Germany by 4 Svcbn



## ColdwarJoe (15 Jul 2005)

Hi every one....
15 years ago , I had the opportunity to serve overseas with 4Cmbg / Svcbn /S&t Coy/ a pltn.

I remember fondly the 10 ton MAN (Machinfabrik Augsburg Nuremberg) , but for the life of me , I have no pictures of the veh itself & the camo pattern.
I only know , that it did not have the standart Nato camouflage .

If anyone could provide me with a picture of the subject - matter. I would greatly appreciate it.


I have include a pic of the German version , the Canadian version was modified with the installation of an Atlas Crane at the back , 
behind the cargo box.

Cheers Mike


----------



## Fdtrucker (5 Aug 2005)

Here is a picture I found in a old photo album. Callsign on the truck is A3 (known as Christrine). Mbr of A Pl, S&T from 87-91. Photo taken on my last trip to Hohenfels summer of 1991. Outstanding veh! What's faster a Leo or MAN?l


----------



## ColdwarJoe (8 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the picture....
sure refresh my memory.
I remember Christine , our mechanics , spend more time fixing it, than the rest of the trucks in the pltn.


----------



## claybot (10 Aug 2005)

Perhaps all the people in the forces who believe the HLVW is a 10 ton can now see what a real 10 ton looks like. After one ex in Germany I was tasked as a co-driver in the 10 ton MAN fantastic vehicle


----------



## ColdwarJoe (11 Aug 2005)

That ,it was....
But a pain to to put the cam net on, though.

Had to be carefull ,with the turning radius. I remember a few incidents when drivers wrecked their fuel tanks
when making turns.


----------



## The Veg (24 Sep 2005)

Hello Northern Friends, interesting topic.  Found you guys while trying to find info on the M.A.N. trucks used by the US 56th FAC (Pershing) in Germany.  They almost look like the ones in your pictures.  Same cab, but instead of a big flatbed picture a 60kw generator, a small hydraulic crane, and a fifth wheel.  These were the tractors that towed the Pershing II launch trailer.  There was also a longer-chassis recovery version, which had all the above equipment plus a small cargo bed and several implements useful for pulling large trucks from ditches.  Other nifty touches on both models were hydraulically-compressable suspension (for making the trucks fit into cargo planes) and a centrally-mounted winch that could be fed through either end of the chassis.  You guys know anything about these Yank versions?
I was a communications support technician in the 56th and remeber these trucks fondly- I always wished I could play with one.


----------

